# looking for a new gyuto. Difference between masamoto VG and Masamoto molybdenum knives



## tsukasa36 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi everyone.

this is my first post! I'm an avid cook and starting to become obsessed with knives. I picked up a carbon steel aritsugu santouku knife when I was in Japan visiting Kyoto. I love this knife, but being carbon steel it requires lot of wiping/care and given the price I wanted to get a work horse knife that I can use daily but still has that pedigree.

My search went from Miyabi Kaizen II, to Suisin carbon/INOX, to finally Masamoto VG gyuto. I really wanted to pickup a Masamoto in japan but I didn't have cash to and I'd like a stain resistant steel this time.

Anyways, I found a Masamoto VG 210mm gyuto and Masamoto Molybdenum 210mm gyuto on the korin website. I can't seem to find this molybdenum model anywhere else. What is the difference between these 2 knives other than the name and price?

HRc scale is 58 and 57 comparably and the POM handles on the VG has always bothered me. This molybdenum version has composite wooden handle?. Are they the same knives with just different model year? just very confused so any help would be greatly appreciated. below are the links that lists the knives.

http://korin.com/Knives/Masamoto-Sohonten_4


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I would suggest calling Korin about the differences between VG and Molybdenum steel options.

JCK has the VG cheaper and free shipping. Korin doesn't have free shipping and they are out of stock on some of these but also they do free initial sharpening if that matters to you. I sharpen all my own out of the box anyway.

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/VGSeries.html#VGSeries

If you can wait for slower shipping, I think you can get it even cheaper from rakuten:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ife-lexicon-for-searching-Rakuten-Ebay-jp-etc


----------

